# New guy from Montana here.



## swinging meat (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself. I live in north central Montana, my wifes hometown. Im 31 years old and enjoy hunting and fishing. We have a small ranch and run some cows only about 70 head at the moment, but we are in the process of picking up some more ground so hopefully we get it. I have been a pretty good hand around a grill for quite some time now, but I am pretty new to smoking meat. I have lived in North Carolina, Tennessee, Kansas, and Texas each of which have their own distinct brand of BBQ and I love each of them. Some friends entered me in a rib cook off about a month ago and that started the bug. I currently in the process of buldiing my first smoker using a 55 gal. drum and a 16 gal. drum cut off and ofset for the smoke box. I look foward to reading helpful info form all.

Thanks,

Jayson


----------



## wutang (Oct 2, 2008)

Remember to take some pics during your build. Welcome to SMF


----------



## grothe (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jayson.....post some pics of your Moo's too!!


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. You'll have fun and gain a lot of knowledge here.
Them's not Smokin" Cows, now are they?


----------



## bassman (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  Remember, smoked elk meat is great!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for joining our family!


----------



## fishawn (Oct 2, 2008)

Swinging Meat...........Now that's a gutsy screen name! Welcome, lots of good info & people here.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 2, 2008)

Swinging meat?Hmmm... is that from trucking days as a meat hauler or no connection to the Handle? Just curious, I was an old driver for about 10yrs. Anyhow, *welcome* and have a blast, good people and good advice here!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome tot he SMF. If you have any questions regarding your project, just ask the friendly members who also enjoy a good home built smoker.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Jayson.  Cool handle you go by there.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't forget to show us some pics of the smoker in the build process.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Welcome Jayson, its great to see another Montana boy here. I am over in the NW corner on Flathead lake. You will no doubt learn a lot here. Have fun.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Jayson! Would love to see pics of your smoker build.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome Jayson. You have found the right place to smoke. I would like  to see pics of the smoker build too. Have fun ,be safe and enjoy the info.


----------



## kookie (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the smf neighbor....... I am in ND.....Glad to have another northerner here..........


----------



## swinging meat (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice to meet all or you. I will try to post some picks of the build as it goes. I am not sure how to but should be able to figure it out.


----------



## kratzx4 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. Lots of good folk here to help you out. ask any question you have and someone will be along with the answer. you will get all the help you need and then some


----------



## erain (Oct 6, 2008)

welcome to smf, some pix of that smoker or as we call ir qview would be cool!!!!  hang on for tha ride!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

whoops - so much for the glendive idea i had! disregard that one ~


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to have another Montanan along. You will find lots of great folks willing to share their knowledge. Have them 70 momma cows calved yet. We are down to about 30 or so. It's been a long winter (always is it seems).


----------



## kennymn (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family - Swinging Meat


----------



## fire it up (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome Swinging Meat.  Great to have you on the site, nice name...


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 15, 2009)

_*Hey Jayson, welcome to the board!!! I use to live in Kalispell.I loved it there. Enjoy.*_


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Jayson and welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you found us.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Jayson.  Glad you joined us.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

welcome aboard ...you'll love it here. so much knowledge here i sometimes don't get my work done in the office,lol.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcoem to smf Jayson. Glad to have you here.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF! You will find a wealth of info here.


----------



## gnubee (Apr 16, 2009)

Aint nothing wrong with a good swinging steak. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Welcome to the SMF

PS Did you get your Handle at the Rock Creek festival?


----------

